# Customs check- Untreated woods not allowed??



## Rubybelle

Hi, wondering if anyone can answer a few questions about some items that have a question mark over their head (removals wise).

We have done a fair bit of travelling so have picked up some unusual wooden items, masks,wooden buddhas,etc from places like Africa, Malaysia, Indonesia. Was told that as they are not treated that more than likely, would not be allowed.

While googling, christmas decorations / trees with cones,etc also not allowed.
Is there any way that we can get them treated? Not worried so much about Christmas tree but masks and a trunk I have that I use for storage, which is not pretreated, would hate for them to be left behind or worse for customs to destroy.

Many thanks


----------



## G-Mo

Get them treated, sell them or leave them behind if you can, or they will be seized and destroyed. My wife, a kiwi, once spent 9 months travelling Africa only to have about 40% of her souvenirs, all untreated wood or similar, taken (and later destroyed) by MAF at Auckland airport. That was over a decade ago, she's still gutted to this day.


----------



## topcat83

They will not be destroyed or stopped from entry unnecessarily.

NZ Immigration are trying to stop bugs and other organic material that may bring in diseases, so they will check for these. But it doesn't necessarily mean that untreated wood will be destroyed - just very well checked 

But G-Mo is right - to be on the safe side, it might be better to get them pre-treated.


----------



## G-Mo

topcat83 said:


> They will not be destroyed or stopped from entry unnecessarily.
> 
> NZ Immigration are trying to stop bugs and other organic material that may bring in diseases, so they will check for these. But it doesn't necessarily mean that untreated wood will be destroyed - just very well checked


This simply isn't correct. MAF biosecurity will confiscate the item at the airport and you have 3 options.

1. Have it destroyed (no charge).

2. Have it treated (at your cost, not cheap), takes a few days and they send it to you.

3. Have it shipped back to the country of origin (at your cost).

Option 2 is a more recent development and was not available when my wife lost her souvenirs.

There is no "very well checked" option.


----------



## topcat83

G-Mo said:


> This simply isn't correct. MAF biosecurity will confiscate the item at the airport and you have 3 options.
> 
> 1. Have it destroyed (no charge).
> 
> 2. Have it treated (at your cost, not cheap), takes a few days and they send it to you.
> 
> 3. Have it shipped back to the country of origin (at your cost).
> 
> Option 2 is a more recent development and was not available when my wife lost her souvenirs.
> 
> There is no "very well checked" option.


My apologies if I am wrong. But I did bring some souvenirs back from Fiji which as far as I know weren't treated. They checked them thoroughly for nasties then let them through without any treatment.
And I did have a carving made of driftwood from Tobago too (a beach artist). Again, as far as I know it wasn't treated. Again, after thorough checking it was let in.

Maybe I was just lucky. But I agree with you that treating them in advance is probably safer.


----------



## jawnbc

I think it also correlates with the wood's origins. MAF is knowledgeable about what to look for in things from the region and probably the UK. But the more exotic the wood, the more likely they are to grab it.


----------



## Rubybelle

Thanks so much for all the replys. Just trying to find someone who can treat before we go, at least I know I have an option other than them being destroyed. Worse case scenario, customs treat and I have to pay them. It's all money, money, money! Thanks once again...


----------



## Dani6

Rubybelle said:


> Hi, wondering if anyone can answer a few questions about some items that have a question mark over their head (removals wise).
> 
> We have done a fair bit of travelling so have picked up some unusual wooden items, masks,wooden buddhas,etc from places like Africa, Malaysia, Indonesia. Was told that as they are not treated that more than likely, would not be allowed.
> 
> While googling, christmas decorations / trees with cones,etc also not allowed.
> Is there any way that we can get them treated? Not worried so much about Christmas tree but masks and a trunk I have that I use for storage, which is not pretreated, would hate for them to be left behind or worse for customs to destroy.
> 
> Many thanks


You know the standards can vary between a MAF inspection on a consignment of household goods and those applied at the baggage screening at an airport.

If you're coming into an airport from (for sake of argument) Africa with a load of untreated wood or plant material you're likely to either lose it or made to pay for treatment.

If you're bringing over household goods from the UK and have untreated from Africa that you've had in your home for a while they're unlikely to give it a second glance. They'll be more interested in your camping gear or shoes.


----------



## bdl123

G-Mo said:


> This simply isn't correct. MAF biosecurity will confiscate the item at the airport and you have 3 options.
> 
> 1. Have it destroyed (no charge).
> 
> 2. Have it treated (at your cost, not cheap), takes a few days and they send it to you.
> 
> 3. Have it shipped back to the country of origin (at your cost).
> 
> Option 2 is a more recent development and was not available when my wife lost her souvenirs.
> 
> There is no "very well checked" option.


I'm sorry but you are wrong. I had 3 separate items in my shipping container made out of untreated driftwood. We declared them all, MAF asked to see them (and 28 other items we brought) and there was no problem whatsoever. The only item that needed cleaning was a tent which the MAF officer spotted a grass seed on. Nothing was confiscated and nothing was destroyed.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## pookienuffnuff

MAF can do what they please. They may let stuff through and they may decide not to. Its up to the individual officer on the day.
I painstakingly varnished dozens of Ikea unvarnished shelving units and they never even asked to look at anything other than my camping stuff, gardening stuff and my bicycle stuff (all cleaned and sprayed with jeyes fluid so no probs).
But it is down to the guy on the day whether they a) look b) give you the destroy free option (they can charge) or c) treatment etc
Take the risk and be prepared at the other end....


----------

